# Installer is blank



## XxbloodawgxX (Jan 23, 2011)

I have purchased a game called Fate by wildtangent and I am having problems with the installer, once I have clicked on the install exe. the wildtangent installer pops up but there is nothing on it, no next button or words or anything but it isn't just blank/white it is the normal wild tangent install exe background. This only somewhat recently happened and I will list a few things i have uninstalled because of my lack of ram and just cleaning and organizing my system. I unistalled microsoft visual 2005 c++ (which i reinstalled), microsoft .net framework 3.5, and I also went to msconfig and I disabled all microsoft services but then later I turned then back on. I have just about triple of all the specs that are required by the game. The wildtangent install exe has always worked for me so I don't know whats going on. Oh and It is a dvd-r cd. You can look at my specs on my profile. 
Game requirements: 
Windows xp 
SP3/Vista SP1 
Intel Pentium III 
800 MHz 
256Mb of Ram 
700Mb hard disk space 
8x Cd-Rom


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

It isn't recommended that you remove Windows stuff as it can cause problems.

Your best bet would be to restore all the Microsoft stuff you disabled and follow the "optimise your system for Games" sticky in the PC Support Section


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

You can try running it in compatibillity mode.

Since its a very old game and your trying on a very new operating system.

Right click on the install.exe click on properties and under the compatibillity tab set it to for example windows xp, or 95 if that does not work out.

Like redeye mentioned do not remove any windows stuff and reinstall .net framework to as it is needed by many other programms to function.


----------

